# Any1 know some m5sum syntax to compare multiple files?



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive copied a huge chunk of word files from a user's My Docs to a server. Which ill point My docs to shortly. I checked the overall file size and the My Docs is a few KB larger than the files i copied over, but file amount is the same. I want to see which files goofed and recopy them.

Note its about 2400 file


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

you on linux by any chance? could use some nice bash magic to do that.

or you could use "offline folders" of windows to copy and sync


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> you on linux by any chance? could use some nice bash magic to do that.
> 
> or you could use "offline folders" of windows to copy and sync



I put cygwin on my USB stick and was gonna run some bash magic off that. I did move the target to the network map for My Documents. So it syncs itself from that to local for a cached copy. 

I did keep the original files in C:\Documents and Settings\user\My Documents. But im thinking Windows synced over those. But maybe not. I basically went ahead to hope for the best. its a few kb, maybe the corrupted files are old


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 28, 2010)

Size or size on disk? Size on disk can be different based on the filesystem. ie a 1 byte file takes up 4KB if your cluster size is 4KB instead of 1 byte.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 28, 2010)

Size on disk was 3Kb different. Size was 200 bytes different


----------

